# IRIAA Plane lost.



## ARTESH (May 30, 2018)

Last day, A "Fajr" Training Plane, belonged to IRIAA was lost due to engine failure, over Imam Khomeini Airport, left both pilots dead.

Lt. Col. Nader Kord
Maj. Naser Malek Ara

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 30, 2018)

A photo from downed plane.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2018)

It seems we had lost another plane, today morning...
(not sure if true or not.)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2018)

Wurger said:


>


Returned with good news!!!

Both Pilots are Ok! Just plane was destroyed!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)

That's very good news. THX for letting know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

